# It's Urgent Please



## atif raza (Feb 8, 2013)

Dear Forum Members,

AoA,

I am from Pakistan, muslim having Master Degree (MSc. Computer Science) and currently doing job in Govt. Sector. I am planning for higher education i.e. MS leading to PhD there in turkey.

In this regards, i need you guys help me to suggest proper university offering Computer Science related faculty and also suggest me ways i can earn fruitful amount that will help me to finance my education there.

Hoping for prompt reply

Regards,

Atif Raza


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Atif, you will need around 1000 USD/month to cover your living expenses, plus education fees. The fees will depend on the university (private/public) and finding work will be a challenge - as is everywhere with the expats. What can you bring to the table ?


----------



## Lantern (Feb 11, 2013)

In state universities, it is not very easy to have masters degree even for Turkish Students. It is harder to do when you are working. I do not know whether all state universities accept foreign students, but you may want to have a look at the websites of ODTU (middle east technical Uni. - best in Turkey among technical universities), Istanbul University, İstanbul Technical university or Yıldız technical university, Boğaziçi University. 

Private universities are more convenient in terms of time and energy to obtain such degree, but they are expensive. Koç University, Bilgi University, Yeditepe University and Bahçeşehir University are those prevailing amongst private universities.

Hope this helps.


----------



## houstonian2012 (Jul 16, 2012)

Lantern said:


> In state universities, it is not very easy to have masters degree even for Turkish Students. It is harder to do when you are working. I do not know whether all state universities accept foreign students, but you may want to have a look at the websites of ODTU (middle east technical Uni. - best in Turkey among technical universities), Istanbul University, İstanbul Technical university or Yıldız technical university, Boğaziçi University.
> 
> Private universities are more convenient in terms of time and energy to obtain such degree, but they are expensive. Koç University, Bilgi University, Yeditepe University and Bahçeşehir University are those prevailing amongst private universities.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Second that! U will be better off w private schools.. Ones mentioned above are good ones to start with...


----------



## atif raza (Feb 8, 2013)

Thnx dear members for fruitful response.

Plz tell me what kind of job is open for foreign students and can we support our education via this finance.


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

As far as I know, foreign students are not allowed to work legally with their student visa. You are expected to cover your own expenses - some institutions provide funding for students but it won't cover your monthly living.


----------



## Lantern (Feb 11, 2013)

Informally you can work here and there but that will be illegal. Some universities provides jobs within the universities to their students but in both way, if you do not have a proper job (I mean a job that pays you more than minimum wage amount), you can not make it in İstanbul.


----------



## atif raza (Feb 8, 2013)

That's kind of you, dearest members.


----------



## atif raza (Feb 8, 2013)

I really appreciate this forum and the forum members found very nice and cooperative.


----------



## Lantern (Feb 11, 2013)

Thank you and you are very welcome : )


----------

